# Newbie using a GenieGo



## johnhankel (Oct 13, 2014)

I had an upgrade installed yeterday in my house. I got a new Genie, 2 Genie minis, a GenieGo, and moved a HR24 to another location. I must say, the HR44 is much faster than the HR24 I had in my living room...

Okay, here is my question. I have an iPad mini and a iPhone connected to the GenieGo. If I use the DirecTV app on my iPad, I can not get it to prepare or download any shows. I think it just says not available now, or something. I do not have the iPad with me here are work. I installed the GenieGo iPhone app on the iPad and it works flawlessly. Same with the GenieGo app on my iPhone. 

So I can not get it to work on the DirecTV app on my mini. I dont like using the iphone app on there, since it shrinks the size down quite a bit. 

Am I doing something wrong with the app, or is there an update or something? Thanks...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not sure I am understanding what you are trying to accomplish. The Direct TV app is not the same as Genie Go. They have nothing to do with each other. Are you trying to use the DTV app in place of Genie Go on your iPad mini? If so, it won't work. If not, sorry - that's where I am unclear.


----------



## johnhankel (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I am trying to use the DirecTV app for the genie go. That was the app store app that the link sent me to from the GenieGO webpage. I already had it installed, so I was trying to use the Playlist to download the shows... So if the GenieGO will not work with that, is there another GenieGo app for the iPad? or am I stuck using the iPhone app....

Here is the Description from iTunes for the DirecTV app:

Description
The DIRECTV App for iPad takes your mobile entertainment experience to a whole new level. You can stream Live TV and On Demand content anywhere. Customers with GenieGO can even watch their DVR shows anywhere right from the app. A brand new feature called DIRECTV CoPilot™ lets you engage with your favorite shows and sports like never before. Plus browse the guide, get sports scores, control your TV and set your DVR from anywhere. All this and more from a single app.

Available for residential and commercial customers in the USA only, functionality varies by account type.

GenieGO device (sold separately)


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not an Apple user, so I can't answer directly. But you could certainly try the different varieties of Genie Go apps to see if any others work on the mini. Perhaps there is a PC version for Macs? That might work on an iPad.

Hopefully, other Apple users and more technical experts than myself will jump in here.

I do know on my tablets, one of them is not supposed to work with Genie Go, but I got hold of the .apk file and put it directly on the tablet and it works great.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I'm not an Apple user, so I can't answer directly. But you could certainly try the different varieties of Genie Go apps to see if any others work on the mini.  Perhaps there is a PC version for Macs? That might work on an iPad.
> 
> Hopefully, other Apple users and more technical experts than myself will jump in here.
> 
> I do know on my tablets, one of them is not supposed to work with Genie Go, but I got hold of the .apk file and put it directly on the tablet and it works great.


The Directv App for iPad (DAFI) does interface with GenieGo. You must be on your home network to transcode and download the program. If Out of Home (OOH) is setup correctly on your router (port forwarding to the GG IP) you can stream any program on your playlist. Even current recordings can stream with no trickplay.

To the OP - Did you set up everything at home? If not, delete and re-install it when you're on your home network. It should find all your DVRs and give you a complete playlist (there are some exceptions - PPV and VOD are two).

You can also use the iPhone app on the iPads but if you have both it burns two of your 5 licenses.

Let us know.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Keep using the iPhone app for GG. Thats what I do even on the iPad. The resolution is the same, just tap the 2x button on the iPhone app.

By the way by registering both apps on the ipad with GG you used two of the licenses. One can drop off after 30 days if needed for another client.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> The Directv App for iPad (DAFI) does interface with GenieGo. You must be on your home network to transcode and download the program. If Out of Home (OOH) is setup correctly on your router (port forwarding to the GG IP) you can stream any program on your playlist. Even current recordings can stream with no trickplay.
> 
> To the OP - Did you set up everything at home? If not, delete and re-install it when you're on your home network. It should find all your DVRs and give you a complete playlist (there are some exceptions - PPV and VOD are two).
> 
> ...


See, I didn't know this!! How do they interface? I thought DTV app was for watching content not stored on your DVRs. Mostly live streaming. What would be the point of the 2 apps? Is it different for Android users?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

With the DirecTV iPhone app, it does not include the GG content hence the separate app for GenieGo. The iPaid app does include the GG content and as of several revs back it has been flawless wether streaming in home, out of home, or transcoding and saving for off the grid playback.

The GG app will work on the iPaid and it allows for 30 second skips but no FF or fast rewind. The Ipaid app has a slider bar that shows content progress and can be used as a slider but you are blind and it takes a few seconds to resume at the new point once you have slid content. Skipping commercials is easier on the iPhone app but I preferr the iPaid app that bundles it all together. A personal prefernce for sure.

So GG has its own app for iPhone that can also be used on an iPaid. The standard DirecTV app will perform GG functionality on the iPaid only. The DirecTV app for iPhone does not provide GG functionality.

Don "we don't know why" Bolton


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Don, what's the point of the Direct TV app at all if you have a Genie GO and use the GG app?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Don, what's the point of the Direct TV app at all if you have a Genie GO and use the GG app?


I'm not Don, but I use DAFI much like he does. It offers many other features in addition to integrating the GG functions for seeing your playlist, transcoding and downloading to carry programs with you.

You can do anything (and more) that any DVR can do other than see the individual ToDo or Series List. It wouldn't surprise me if that's the first place we'll see those functions in any device.

I use it to set up recordings all the time. In fact, I had the first notice from the app that my Genie couldn't add something for Sunday night - all 5 tuners were already busy.

At first we only had the GG app for the iPhone and used it on the iPad in x2 mode. While that still works, the GG functions were integrated into DAFI over a year ago.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> I'm not Don, but I use DAFI much like he does. It offers many other features in addition to integrating the GG functions for seeing your playlist, transcoding and downloading to carry programs with you.
> 
> You can do anything (and more) that any DVR can do other than see the individual ToDo or Series List. It wouldn't surprise me if that's the first place we'll see those functions in any device.
> 
> ...


No, you're not Don - but that was just as good an answer! :righton:

So the DAFI app combined with Genie Go gives you full functionality over your DVRs, while separately, they have a few unique features that do not achieve the full control you like? Is that correct?

I don't think the Android app works like that. I use the Android app on my S5 to schedule recordings when I am not at home and discover something that needs to be recorded. I also use the Genie Go app on my S5 and on my laptop. I have not noticed any sort of integration on the S5 unless I need to do something different that I just don't know about.

Thanks for the explanation Dennis!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

One other 'feature' of DAFI that I like is to be able to see the playlist of a particular DVR. Another wish would be to have the usage graph for that DVR.

The sports module lets you select 'Your teams' and see the scores -or not. And of course, there's all the search and guide features.

I may be repeating things that the Android tablet program does. . I've never seen it.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

The Directv app for Android tablets (DAFAT??) is almost exactly the same as DAFI with the exception being no GenieGO integration.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well that would be why I had no idea that they were integrated for apple. Thanks!


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

We are a dual os household (I'm Android, wife is iOS), so I get to troubleshoot the apps on both platforms. Like Don said, probably the biggest thing missing from the iPad integration (for me at least) is the missing 30 second skip ahead button. That was a huge loss for me when the only tablet we had was an iPad. Now that I have an Android tablet (Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4), I actually prefer having the apps separate and my 30 second skip ahead button for GG shows that I have downloaded to the tablet. I use the Directv app for streaming live tv and the GG app for taking my shows with me and not using any data.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

That's exactly how I use it as well. That's why I was confused as to them working in conjunction with each other.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> That's exactly how I use it as well. That's why I was confused as to them working in conjunction with each other.


It's just an option on the iPad. The GG app has 30 skip, the DAFI playback just has scrub bar. Streaming is problematic with either, it takes about 15-20 seconds to resynch after a 30 skip or scrub.

Most of the content I carry on the iPad is concerts, movies or documentaries. So 30 skip isn't as important to me as it is at home.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep! When I use the GG programming on my iPaids I just forget the idea of skipping commercials and prepare to have time time for bio breaks, more plasma (coffee, tea, or other beverages), or snack grabz 

Also one of the features you may find annoying with either interface is if you have used it to stream from your DVR it does not establish a resume point. Meaning if you watch part on the mobile device and decide to resume on the big screen (or on the mobile), you will not have the option to resume, only play. (remember where you parked)

Given the design of this device was for transcoding for download to the mobile devices this makes sense really. On the plus side you can completely view a recording on the mobile device someone in the home has only partially watched and their resume point will be intact. So it has its good and bad points.

Other aspects of the iPad app are stellar! Guide searches to distribute recordings are the bomb! If it would only let one see and manipulate the recording schedules of the DVRs. Ideally one could set it to snapshot these lists so if a DVR burns out, its replacement can have all these restored from the mobile backup. But Dreamer I am.

Don "beautiful dreamer? that might be a pretty big stretch" Bolton



dennisj00 said:


> It's just an option on the iPad. The GG app has 30 skip, the DAFI playback just has scrub bar. Streaming is problematic with either, it takes about 15-20 seconds to resynch after a 30 skip or scrub.
> 
> Most of the content I carry on the iPad is concerts, movies or documentaries. So 30 skip isn't as important to me as it is at home.


----------



## johnhankel (Oct 13, 2014)

Just giving an update.. I had some time Monday night to mess with the equipment. I reset the GenieGo and reinstalled the iPad app and I finally got the option to download to ipad in the DAFI app. So as of now I guess it is working as it should. 

Thanks for the help and I come back here if I have any more questions...


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

johnhankel said:


> Just giving an update.. I had some time Monday night to mess with the equipment. I reset the GenieGo and reinstalled the iPad app and I finally got the option to download to ipad in the DAFI app. So as of now I guess it is working as it should.
> 
> Thanks for the help and I come back here if I have any more questions...


Great news! I have had to un-install the app after an update.


----------

